# New take on column swirl???



## JackiK (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought some Sandalwood FO and really wanted to do something different, hopefully to make it look like wood.  So, I did something like a column swirl.  Since I don't have a slab mold, I set the empty FO bottle in the middle of my log mold.  I divided my batch in half, colored one part with TKB Chocolate Raisin and the other half with BC 24K gold mica.

Poured in intervals over the top of the FO bottle and then pulled it out with a pair of bar-b-q tongs.  I think it turned out pretty well.  Of course, I can't bevel the edges until it's cured.  The second photo is of the most interesting piece of soap, which was the middle one, I believe.

http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h39 ... 012067.jpg

http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h39 ... 012068.jpg

Sure hope the photos come through.  If not, I'll try something different.  I'm so technologically challenged when it comes to this stuff!!


----------



## morena_mama (Feb 20, 2012)

Very innovative! lol The pattern is really cool! 

I think a shoes box would work as a slab mold on a pinch.


----------



## JackiK (Feb 20, 2012)

morena_mama said:
			
		

> Very innovative! lol The pattern is really cool!
> 
> I think a shoes box would work as a slab mold on a pinch.



Great idea!!  I just happen to have one from a pair of Skecher boots I bought.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cool.  I love how that came out!


----------



## Genny (Feb 20, 2012)

Those came out really lovely


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice..  Looks like wood grain..

In photobucket - hit the share button, second tab "get link code" you can copy the image as a thumbnail... then paste right here on the message...


----------



## JackiK (Feb 20, 2012)

MeadowHillFarmCT said:
			
		

> Very nice..  Looks like wood grain..
> 
> In photobucket - hit the share button, second tab "get link code" you can copy the image as a thumbnail... then paste right here on the message...



Thanks for the tip, Ruth.  I'm going to print out your message and save it so I don't forget how.  Sometimes all this technology makes my brain cramp :shock:


----------



## judymoody (Feb 20, 2012)

Really great look, it does look like tree rings.


----------



## dcornett (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## JackiK (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.  Happy Soaping!


----------



## Fullamoon (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## carebear (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Kadryann (Feb 21, 2012)

I really like these!!!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 21, 2012)

That is a crazy variation of designs!  Awesome.  I would never have thought to do that.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 21, 2012)

Your swirl is amazing ... so fine in places.  Love the way you've done this soap!


----------



## JackiK (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the lovely comments.  Every once in a while I come up with a good idea.  Glad to share this one with you.  I get so many just reading all of your posts.

Jacki


----------



## agriffin (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks good, Jacki!  Very pretty!


----------



## shockabooie (Feb 21, 2012)

That's so cool! It even has some knots in some places.


----------



## saltydog (Feb 21, 2012)

JackiK said:
			
		

> Sometimes all this technology makes my brain cramp :shock:



  
They look awesome, very woodsy! And what a great idea with the empty fo bottle!


----------



## dOttY (Feb 26, 2012)

I too, really love these soaps!  Great looking, and very inspiring.


----------



## JackiK (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for your supportive replies!!  Love this group.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2012)

really impressive! you did an awesome job!


----------

